# Whats wrong with this picture?



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

That hair.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

Arrow is on the Lars Anderson side of the bow.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I'm struggling to see anything right with it?


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

There's a rage broadhead on the end of the arrow


----------



## curvaceous (Feb 3, 2010)

She's got the wrong pattern camo on for that region


----------



## Longlost (Jan 26, 2015)

Draw length looks short but really you need to work on your form with a level 3 wizard.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

That outfit is not WA legal. It's a version of camo.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

It's fantasy. I think folks realize that. 

What I find interesting is that Hollywood, and nearly everyone else's idea of a bow, is a longbow. Nearly every single time. Makes me wonder why longbow archery is not more popular in the U.S.


----------



## Blackshadow (Dec 15, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> It's fantasy. I think folks realize that.


.Wait! What!


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

Hook on the second knuckle!


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

Nothing. Inspiring through an artist's mind that may or may not lead to teachable moments. Yes, we know, but maybe the curious will be tempted. Smile.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> It's fantasy. I think folks realize that.
> 
> What I find interesting is that Hollywood, and nearly everyone else's idea of a bow, is a longbow. Nearly every single time. Makes me wonder why longbow archery is not more popular in the U.S.


I saw a study about that few years back when I was browsing archery related archers at uni for fun. Kids aged 7-9 were asked to draw a bow, north american, western european and african kids almost always drew a longbow, eastern european, south american and asian kids drew a recurve bow. It was a part of ethnology series, studying collective memory.


----------



## wfocharlie (Feb 16, 2013)

When she comes to full draw the arrow will be a foot too short. Better wear a chain mail bow hand glove.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

zal said:


> I saw a study about that few years back when I was browsing archery related archers at uni for fun. Kids aged 7-9 were asked to draw a bow, north american, western european and african kids almost always drew a longbow, eastern european, south american and asian kids drew a recurve bow. It was a part of ethnology series, studying collective memory.


Neither of those suprise me. Still though, no non-archer will draw a compound bow when asked to draw a bow, and I doubt anyone would add sights and a stabilizer to their bow in their drawing, proving that a simple bow is still the accepted definition.

Makes me wonder why competing with a simple bow is not more popular though.

But I digress. 



> the curious will be tempted


This is what I see as the value of images like the one above.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

"Here's a bow - it's easy, just pull it back and shoot ..." 








The guy in front is getting ready to take one right in the noggin - and that is one big ***** arrow coming his way ...








Umm, I detect a lack of discipline on the shooting line here ...









I'm giving this marriage a high probability of longterm success


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

Pic 1: nothing wrong with that! Great to see new shooters trying out the sport
Pic 2: why does the left silhouette have the arrow below the hand?
Pic 3: ballet is always a little odd
pic 4: that's plain bad-ass!


----------



## Kendric_Hubbard (Feb 5, 2015)

With the picture at the beginning of this thread, I think the main problem is that she appears to be trying to do her initial bareshaft tuning at at least 70 metres.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

Longlost said:


> Draw length looks short but really you need to work on your form with a level 3 wizard.


That's going to go about 15 yards.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Pic 4 above... I'm giving that marriage about 18 months unless the guy stops trying to coach his wife. LOL!


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

limbwalker said:


> Pic 4 above... I'm giving that marriage about 18 months unless the guy stops trying to coach his wife. LOL!


LOL - that sounds like the voice of experience speaking!

Also, he'll have a hard time getting in the WA coaching box with that camo glove on.


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

I am still kind of partial to this one:


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Isn't that Poison Ivy around her head?


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Clearly the model in the OP is an experieced BB shooter bare shaft tuning, tuning a 16" dowel for some reason...


----------



## BubbaDean1 (Dec 20, 2014)

lksseven said:


> "Here's a bow - it's easy, just pull it back and shoot ..."
> View attachment 2224824
> 
> 
> ...


His bow hand is not properly placed. LOL


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

BubbaDean1 said:


> His bow hand is not properly placed. LOL


Beaux hand?


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

limbwalker said:


> Pic 4 above... I'm giving that marriage about 18 months unless the guy stops trying to coach his wife. LOL!


:zip: Made that mistake myself. Let her get mad a someone else! A coach got my wife to shoot a 445 in a NFAA field round in FSL her first time out, on a range with some steep grades.


----------



## Bergloch (Dec 19, 2014)

Where's Nuts&Bolts when we need him?


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

How often has this one been picked apart


----------



## arc2x4 (Jun 4, 2007)

My favorite


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

arc2x4 said:


> My favorite
> View attachment 2225213


I must agree.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

here are a few gems the google machine pulled up for me. There are some real face-palm moments in this collection. Why is it Hollywood is so inept at even getting the basics right?


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

I have actually tried shooting like the Avitar picture. Instead of pulling to the rear of my head, I still anchored where I normally do, and I did it three under.

It felt really comfortable to hold it there.

When I shot, well, it was less than spectacular. Arrows hit 3 targets to the left of what I was aiming at, and ripped a fletch off each arrow I show.

Sometimes it is just fun to try something different.

Pete


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

who are you to question the elves? =P


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

I have actually tried shooting like the Avitar picture. Instead of pulling to the rear of my head, I still anchored where I normally do, and I did it three under.

It felt really comfortable to hold it there.

When I shot, well, it was less than spectacular. Arrows hit 3 targets to the left of what I was aiming at, and ripped a fletch off each arrow I shot.

Sometimes it is just fun to try something different.

Pete


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

That lower left photo is not just wrong beyond description, it's very creepy too.


----------



## wfocharlie (Feb 16, 2013)

limbwalker said:


> That lower left photo is not just wrong beyond description, it's very creepy too.


I just noticed she is holding the bow backwards and its strung backwards. Some Hollywood prop guy must have set it up for her. I saw something like this at a public range. A guy came in with an entry level take down riser and limbs similar to the one in the photo and bolted the limbs on backwards. I try not to be that "unsolicited advice guy" at the range but I couldn't let that one go as I thought someone may possibly get hurt.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

limbwalker said:


> That lower left photo is not just wrong beyond description, it's very creepy too.


Yeah, but I like Rosamund Pike!


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

This is a picture from 2005 of one of my students from when she was 4years old. She can't get the string back to her chin - is she overbowed?


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

lksseven said:


> This is a picture from 2005 of one of my students from when she was 4years old. She can't get the string back to her chin - is she overbowed?
> View attachment 2225579


nah, not overbowed. She just needs a 27" riser and x-short limbs. LOL.


----------



## wfocharlie (Feb 16, 2013)

lksseven said:


> This is a picture from 2005 of one of my students from when she was 4years old. She can't get the string back to her chin - is she overbowed?
> View attachment 2225579


Looks like a patent infringement on the stealth shot. They will probably let her slide for being too cute.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

wfocharlie said:


> Looks like a patent infringement on the stealth shot. They will probably let her slide for being too cute.


Haha - you're so right! And I suspect it won't be the last time _that_ happens, either!


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Jennifer Lawrence and Rosamund Pike are going to lose some digits if they keep shooting that way. And of course that kind of thing annoys the crap out of me when movie posters come out with stuff like that because after all the director has hired archery coaches for these people to at least give the appearance they know what they're doing.

AFAIK Hoyt made the bows for the Hunger games series and the Avengers (Hawkeye's bow in the last Avenger movie has a tec bar.) Ok, I'm a geek.

James Cameron had his actors learn to shoot that way in Avatar to show how different the Na'vi were from humans (more limber etc). And when you're 9 feet tall and ride on a flying meat grinder, you pretty much can do as you please. But the finger over the arrow thing always chaps my hide whether you're human or alien.

As for Tauriel (Evangeline Lilly) when you're a 600 year old elf and can pull 150 lbs in your sleep (ok I am a Tolkien nerd and have been for almost 50 years), two fingers is nothing. Legolas probably pulled 250 pounds according to a guy who wrote a book called "The Weapons of Middle Earth." But then he was 3,000 years old and had lots of practice. 

In reality, the actors weren't pulling much more than 15 pounds.

For the 'Hobbit' the dwarf actors who shot bows were using low poundage Samick Polaris to practice and did all kinds of goofy fun stuff during "dwarf boot camp." (OK, I have the DVD's with the extras, ok? So shoot me.) This included leaping around with the bow, kneeling, shooting the thing (aiming at least) with the bow horizontal.

All of that said, I'm not sure that film producers are thinking that some kid or adult is going to go out and try this stuff on their own untutored. They're just selling movie tickets.

Now if you want to do a "what's wrong with this picture." how about the one of Bard the Bowman taking out Smaug the Dragon with a broken bow, an iron arrow about 4 feet long (you gotta wonder about the dynamic spine of THAT thing) and using his son as an arrow rest. If I can find a screen shot before someone else does I will post same.


----------



## Varza (Sep 11, 2014)

Well, there are different styles of archery around the world and in different time periods. There's drawing with your thumb, using a thumb ring or what have you. Maybe there's two-finger draw in there somewhere too. But I'm still *pretty* sure you need some kind of anchor or reference point to be any semblance of accurate.


----------



## SupraFreak (Mar 31, 2015)

StarDog said:


> Now if you want to do a "what's wrong with this picture." how about the one of Bard the Bowman taking out Smaug the Dragon with a broken bow, an iron arrow about 4 feet long (you gotta wonder about the dynamic spine of THAT thing) and using his son as an arrow rest. If I can find a screen shot before someone else does I will post same.


It was a quad limbed double bow. Im guessing thats gotta be in the 3-400# pull range...
http://www-images.theonering.org/torwp/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/thdos-trailer02-083.jpg


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Varza said:


> Well, there are different styles of archery around the world and in different time periods. There's drawing with your thumb, using a thumb ring or what have you. Maybe there's two-finger draw in there somewhere too. But I'm still *pretty* sure you need some kind of anchor or reference point to be any semblance of accurate.


I would guess in the real world that would be useful. For the purposes of fantasy (and elves can see a very LONG way away), one would assume they don't need one. Much the same as Hawkey in the Avengers doesn't need to see where he's shooting either but he's cheating because he has some kind of hi tech enemy seeking arrows that go where he wants them to despite the act they aren't pointed in that direction.

Mostly I think directors don't take into consideration nitpickers like us.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

SupraFreak said:


> It was a quad limbed double bow. Im guessing thats gotta be in the 3-400# pull range...
> http://www-images.theonering.org/torwp/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/thdos-trailer02-083.jpg


And speaking of nitpicking, that wasn't Bard. That's his ancestor who doesn't miss - it takes out a chunk of Smaug but Smaug takes HIM out. That contraption is destroyed by Smaug in his cat and mouse with Bard. So Bard's own regular bow is broken, THIS thing is broken and he takes the string and some uprights on the tower and puts the arrow on his kid's shoulder and he's aiming at a tiny spot where the Dragon doesn't have a protective scale. Sort of like trying to hit the x on a moving target that's on fire and wants to kill you.. Makes nice visual even though the kid probably would have lost the side of his face if you "tried his at home." I totally suspended my disbelief at that scene (again, "admits to total Tolkien geekery)

If elves, dwarves, aliens or Tolkien characters are using bows, I "suspend disblief." All others beware.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Bard with rejiggered arrow launcher
https://meandrichard.files.wordpress.com/2015/03/vlcsnap-2015-02-28-21h36m33s190.png

Bard's kid as arrow rest. 
https://foresthempen.files.wordpress.com/2015/02/bard-kills-smaug-over-bains-shoulder.png

I think it's not WA approved.


----------



## Archery13 (Oct 25, 2014)

Nice Form?


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

surprised that string hasn't come off the limb yet


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

Such wrong!


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

actually "speed shooters" place the on the opposite side of the handle/riser. Not having to cross-over the riser enables them to draw and shoot in one motion.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

StarDog said:


> AFAIK Hoyt made the bows for the Hunger games series and the Avengers (Hawkeye's bow in the last Avenger movie has a tec bar.) Ok, I'm a geek.


The bow that J-Law used in HG, Mockingjay was a Martin Savannah from their Damon Howatt series. 

There's a really good spread about Martin in the latest archery trade rag, that mentioned that. I didn't know, and I carry Martin. They should be shouting that from the rooftops. 

No pic, but if you've seen the movie, you'll have seen how Katniss was able to hold at full draw for several seconds, no shake, anchored under her chin (thanks Khatuna), as she aimed at a hoss of a deer. 

Totally plausible. Haha.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Ms.Speedmaster said:


> The bow that J-Law used in HG, Mockingjay was a Martin Savannah from their Damon Howatt series.
> 
> There's a really good spread about Martin in the latest archery trade rag, that mentioned that. I didn't know, and I carry Martin. They should be shouting that from the rooftops.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the correction. Thought it was Hoyt. I know she had professional coaching, but none of these people are pulling much weight because they have to act AND shoot!


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Archery13 said:


> View attachment 2226956
> Nice Form?


Just waiting to see how much that bow will explode when he dry fires.


----------



## arc2x4 (Jun 4, 2007)

Samurai Archery league, note how the lower limb is shorter than the upper limb. And yes this picture is of real people whom I would not mess with...


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

arc2x4 said:


> Samurai Archery league, note how the lower limb is shorter than the upper limb. And yes this picture is of real people whom I would not mess with...
> 
> View attachment 2325969


And note the archery shoes on the guy on the left.

DPT - Dual Platform Technology to ensure proper weight distribution and orthopedic [email protected]


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

She's right eye dominate.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

bobnikon said:


> And note the archery shoes on the guy on the left.
> 
> DPT - Dual Platform Technology to ensure proper weight distribution and orthopedic [email protected]


Ill only wear DPT shoes with Triaxial Carbon Weaves...


----------



## arc2x4 (Jun 4, 2007)

Actually those shoes keep your toes out of the Yak manure when you are walking to the target to retrieve arrows.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

arc2x4 said:


> Actually those shoes keep your toes out of the Yak manure when you are walking to the target to retrieve arrows.


Nope... Too logical, I am sticking with DPT... :wink:


----------



## Varza (Sep 11, 2014)

arc2x4 said:


> Actually those shoes keep your toes out of the Yak manure when you are walking to the target to retrieve arrows.


Yaks are not endemic to Japan...


----------



## arc2x4 (Jun 4, 2007)

Varza said:


> Yaks are not endemic to Japan...


I stand corrected Its Oxen Manure


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> It's fantasy. I think folks realize that.
> 
> What I find interesting is that Hollywood, and nearly everyone else's idea of a bow, is a longbow. Nearly every single time. Makes me wonder why longbow archery is not more popular in the U.S.


because people don't want to dress like that woman or like these guys


----------



## noobcaheo (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

noobcaheo said:


> View attachment 2345505


Wow! Yea who needs a rest, or a sight window? Just grab the string with your fist and put that arrow anywhere!


----------



## noobcaheo (Jun 15, 2011)

Ten_Zen said:


> Wow! Yea who needs a rest, or a sight window? Just grab the string with your fist and put that arrow anywhere!


..It is a right handed bow, and Hawkeye is using left hand to hold it. Is he doing this in the comic as well? or this is just a Hollywood's mistake. LOL


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

no thats a left handed bow. he's just putting the arrow under the shelf. illustrator dun goofed


----------

